# Something comes out of my butt hole. Help! I'm thinking to kill myself



## Anton_31 (Mar 23, 2017)

Can you please give me your opinion? I'm so embarrassed to go see a doctor. When i get in a knee-chest position and let my sphincter loose something comes out for around 1 cm peripherally my butt hole mainly in the front (behind my genitals). As it goes back it goes out less. But when i stand up and tight my sphincter it's going right back. I dont feel pain at all. Sometimes i feel a little bit discomfort. What do you think this is?

After days of googling the symptoms i've reached the conclusion that it might be rectal prolapse. But this seems scary. It will get worsen. My sphincter might be damaged on the way. I feel like a freak already. Please tell me that it's not that scary. Or that it might be something else. Or it can go away after i wake up


----------



## Valarie (Mar 21, 2017)

You sound like you are very scared. These types of problems can cause a lot of anxiety, but you really do need to calm yourself and make an appt with your doctor. Don't be embarrassed to tell your doc what's wrong.....this really is your only option. Best wishes.


----------



## Soccerlifter (Mar 23, 2017)

Anton_31 said:


> Can you please give me your opinion? I'm so embarrassed to go see a doctor. When i get in a knee-chest position and let my sphincter loose something comes out for around 1 cm peripherally my butt hole mainly in the front (behind my genitals). As it goes back it goes out less. But when i stand up and tight my sphincter it's going right back. I dont feel pain at all. Sometimes i feel a little bit discomfort. What do you think this is?
> 
> After days of googling the symptoms i've reached the conclusion that it might be rectal prolapse. But this seems scary. It will get worsen. My sphincter might be damaged on the way. I feel like a freak already. Please tell me that it's not that scary. Or that it might be something else. Or it can go away after i wake up


Don't worry, doctors see stuff like this all the time. Anything can be fixed.

BTW, not sure if you were just saying it or really feel that way but please, please don't think about killing yourself. A family friend killed herself a week ago and it has been horrible for everyone. Nothing is worth killing yourself over. There is always help. Hang in there!


----------

